
New Zealand back into Covid lockdown - xupybd
https://i.stuff.co.nz/national/health/coronavirus/122416730/coronavirus-auckland-moves-to-alert-level-3-whole-nz-to-level-2-as-four-covid19-cases-confirmed-in-community
======
wombatmobile
> level two means restaurants and cafes need to follow the three ‘S’s’ where
> practicable -with diners seated, separated and served by a single server.

Surely that's six S's

~~~
gnusty_gnurc
obviously they must be thinking 6S=3(Ss) /s

------
potatochup
Well shit. It was a fun few weeks in freedom. Let's see if we do better than
the Aussies.

